# best Mechanical Gaming Keyboards



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

My Logitech G110 just started locking up and not recognizing keys while spamming random keys. In order to get it to work i had reboot my machine and then it only worked for ~30min before repeating the problem. 

So, I'm looking to upgrade to a Mechanical keyboard. i have looked at the Corsair K60 and K90 but have read hardware forums talking about the problems people are having with them so i dont know. what do you guys recommend. please provide either a detailed reason or a link proving it. my range is up to ~120 USD. Multimedia keys would be nice as well as macros but not over necessary. The macros would be more necessary than the media keys.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

I have both Corsairs, and the only issue I had was a blown LED on the K90, nothing functionally wrong though.

As with any mech thread I strongly suggest looking at Matias...love the Alps switches over any cherry offering


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 22, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 22, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Interesting.



You might want to start a thread on that  

On topic i use a Nighthawk X8 from Maxkeyboards and have been very happy with it so far.

You might want to check them out?

http://www.maxkeyboard.com/mechanical-keyboard.html


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 22, 2012)

not every key on corsair k60/90 are mechanical


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

bbmarley said:


> not every key on corsair k60/90 are mechanical



that is true too, the F-keys and number pad are rubber domes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2012)

i looked at the max and the Matias. I think they are a little high priced though for the most part. What about ones I could get on newegg?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

like?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> like?



gigabyte, corsair, razer, etc. i prefer either cherry browns or cherry reds. i can settle for blacks too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

I would personally pass on anything Razer, but that is just me. 
I had the GB Osmium, larger board, but I really liked it.
Corsair I really have no issues with, they do the job, even if not "fully" mechanical.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 22, 2012)

I just picked up a logitech G710+ and really like it.  All of the keys are mechanical, including the extra GKeys, and it also has a full setup of media keys(though those aren't mechanical, but we can't have  it all), and it has the button to turn off the Windows key.  Basically all that awesome stuff of their other G series keyboards, but with all mechanical keys(except the media keys of course).



sneekypeet said:


> I would personally pass on anything Razer, but that is just me.



Not just you.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 22, 2012)

I have K90. Nothing bad to say about it. Good Mech. keyboard


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

I have the CM Quickfire Pro w/ brown switches and its terrific.  My only qualm would be no palm rest, which I really like.  I also have the Levetron Mech 5 w/ blak switches and its really nice too, with included palm rest. 

After gaming on both (fps and tps), I can say that I prefer the browns: lighter actuation so little less effort, and I do like the actuation. Both are nice though.

The CM Quickfire pro has been on sale recently for ~$60-70, down from the $95 I paid.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> CM Quickfire pro



Isn't that the one with the poopy back lighting of just the WASD and arrows?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Isn't that the one with the poopy back lighting of just the WASD and arrows?



Like 3 different settings: off, WASD and arrows, and what's pictured below (and arrows), this being the most


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2012)

Gigabyte Aivia Osmium owner here (Cherry MX reds), and this keyboard rocks. It's my first mechanical keyboard and I've had it for a week, but it is leaps and bounds better than my mushy Logitech G15. Backlighting is fully dimmable, all keys are independently lit and mechanical, and it has built in USB 3.0 and headset pass through extensions. Supposedly it handles 64 simultaneous keys being pressed as well. If you are looking for a really heavy, tough feeling keyboard, I would check this one out. Some people are put off by the 45g actuation force of the MX Reds but I game most of the time and I don't type the proper way you are "supposed to."

Probably one of my only complaints is that there is no indent on the caps lock so I hit it randomly when gaming. It's also a little easy to hit adjacent keys as they "seem" a little bit closer together.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks for the replies. if you could have a top 10 or top 5, what would it be. keep in mind the 120 usd max. macros would be needed for teamspeak and ACRE on ArmA II. well, not really macros but programmable keys would be good.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 22, 2012)

Nobody is going to give a top 10 or top 5. Take the recommendations from the thread and make your choice.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Nobody is going to give a top 10 or top 5. Take the recommendations from the thread and make your choice.



i dont know enough about mechanical boards. i need this one to last me a long time. which one out of all of them would be good for FPS and typing? i dont know anything about these brands. i do pay attention but there have been several boards recommended. its like cpus. most guys recommend the 3770k. or the 8350be. im just looking to narrow it down a bit. thats all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

Reading something like this thread may help...http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide

The sad thing is feel of the switch is as personal as underwear choices. While we may love our switches for us, they may not be what you desire long term.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

I feel your pain ducky.  It took me forever when looking for a mech keyboard, and I changed my mind so many times.  I ended getting 2 to figure which one i liked more lol

This is the one I have: Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire Pro SGK-4010-GKC...
It's $75, then a $20 MIR   It's a great keyboard.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

honestly I would try to hit up a few stores and get a feel for each switch type. No matter what board they are on you are going to get a good "feel" for what the switch does.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> honestly I would try to hit up a few stores and get a feel for each switch type. No matter what board they are on you are going to get a good "feel" for what the switch does.



unfortunately, i live in mississippi and afaik such stores do not exist 
hence why in many threads you see me asking lots of times and questions simply because i dont have access to the goods in person. i also can not financially afford purchasing 2 boards.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

another thing you can do is go to youtube, they do audio comparisons of various switches too.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> another thing you can do is go to youtube, they do audio comparisons of various switches too.



I do watch the NCIX Tech Tips and linus's Stuff from NCIX as well. He is where i found out about mechanical keyboards and specifically the Corsair K60.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Nobody is going to give a top 10 or top 5. Take the recommendations from the thread and make your choice.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2012)

i was just on NCIX forums and they mentioned this : Azio Levetron KB577U MECH5 

Any one have any experience with this board?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i was just on NCIX forums and they mentioned this : Azio Levetron KB577U MECH5
> 
> Any one have any experience with this board?



Yes sir, I have one of those.  It's a very solid keyboard, very nice.  It has the black switches, which are a little heavier than the other cherry switches.  If you don't mind the extra slight weight, it's great!  I love the included built in wrist rest!!!  

Keypad can be detached completely and removed, it can be moved to the left side, or it can float wherever with the little extra cable.


----------



## SaltyFish (Nov 23, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Gigabyte Aivia Osmium owner here (Cherry MX reds), and this keyboard rocks. It's my first mechanical keyboard and I've had it for a week, but it is leaps and bounds better than my mushy Logitech G15. Backlighting is fully dimmable, all keys are independently lit and mechanical, and it has built in USB 3.0 and headset pass through extensions. Supposedly it handles 64 simultaneous keys being pressed as well. If you are looking for a really heavy, tough feeling keyboard, I would check this one out. Some people are put off by the 45g actuation force of the MX Reds but I game most of the time and I don't type the proper way you are "supposed to."
> 
> Probably one of my only complaints is that there is no indent on the caps lock so I hit it randomly when gaming. It's also a little easy to hit adjacent keys as they "seem" a little bit closer together.



Thanks for mentioning the Osmium. I'll go look into that. I'm looking for a good Cherry MX Red keyboard. Corsair's K60 and K90 looked good, but the fact they were not fully mechanical put me off. WTF, Corsair? Did you really have to cheap out like that?

Killer_Rubber_Ducky, have you taken a look at mechanical keyboard FAQ in my sig? Might help you in what you're looking for.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know what to think. Linus Tech Tips responded to my tweet to him about the keyboards. he told me my best bet was to get a Logitech G710 on sale. Id kinda like to step away from logitechj this time. so IDK


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Linus is probably one of the few people that have actually used all the keyboards we've suggested, and he really knows his stuff.  So I wouldn't take his suggestion lightly.

If you want to move away from Logitech that puts the Corsair keyboards out as well, since they are made by logitech and the software is even just the rebranded logitech software.


----------



## gumpty (Nov 23, 2012)

Ducky I don't own a mechanical keyboard myself (although it's on my wishlist), but I think I've found the only mechanical keyboard that is appropriate for you.

Killer_Rubber_Ducky's new keyboard.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 23, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Linus is probably one of the few people that have actually used all the keyboards we've suggested, and he really knows his stuff.  So I wouldn't take his suggestion lightly.
> 
> If you want to move away from Logitech that puts the Corsair keyboards out as well, since they are made by logitech and the software is even just the rebranded logitech software.



where did you hear that Logitech makes Corsair's keyboards?


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> I have K90. Nothing bad to say about it. Good Mech. keyboard



As a good keyboard that may be, but K90 are not good mechanical keyboards.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> where did you hear that Logitech makes Corsair's keyboards?



Logitech uses OEMs just like Corsair for some boards.  The statement is without merit, unfortunately.

As for mech keyboards if you want to save money get good quality go with coolermaster or the rosewill rk9000 (non backlit) series.  If you are ok spending the money you might want to consider other options.

::EDIT:: Coolermaster Rapids are the exact same guts as Filco uses on their tenkeyless models.  People pay nearly $160 for them new.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 23, 2012)

Binge said:


> As a good keyboard that may be, but K90 are not good mechanical keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, so lets say im willing to spend the extra coin. what should i be looking at. I will keep the g710+ in reserve as well. Not sure if red or brown switch though.


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2012)

Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire Pro SGK-4010-GKC...

On sale. Go for it. 54.99 after rebate.


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ok, so lets say im willing to spend the extra coin. what should i be looking at. I will keep the g710+ in reserve as well. Not sure if red or brown switch though.



So for gaming most people prefer Blacks, Browns, and Reds.  Browns are more comfortable all around than the other two, but some people say otherwise.  It is very subjective as to the usefulness of full linear or tactile.  Browns are hardly tactile (say compared to blues, greens, clears or Matias switches) so they are your safest bet.  You will NOT regret a keyboard with brown switches.

For high end boards you have,

WASD Keyboards V1
Ducky Shine II and non LED versions
KBT Pro
Filco Majestouch 2
Matias Quiet Pro
OLDER Das Keyboard models before they sourced iOne as their OEM.

There are a few exotics you could attempt to get but usually you need an agent in China, Korea, or Japan.  For example a KMAC LZ, Plum 96, and Topre Realforce which are not exactly all in the same category of keyboards but are all exotics.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 23, 2012)

Binge said:


> So for gaming most people prefer Blacks, Browns, and Reds.  Browns are more comfortable all around than the other two, but some people say otherwise.  It is very subjective as to the usefulness of full linear or tactile.  Browns are hardly tactile (say compared to blues, greens, clears or Matias switches) so they are your safest bet.  You will NOT regret a keyboard with brown switches.
> 
> For high end boards you have,
> 
> ...



ok, any with somthing similar to G keys? I used ACRE with TeamSpeak for ARMA II. It binds to a macro key like a G key. Im not concerned about media keys since i dont use them. I primarily play BF3, ArmAII, planetside 2. FPS gaming with sparse RTS.


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ok, any with somthing similar to G keys? I used ACRE with TeamSpeak for ARMA II. It binds to a macro key like a G key. Im not concerned about media keys since i dont use them. I primarily play BF3, ArmAII, planetside 2. FPS gaming with sparse RTS.



If anything some of the better keyboards have less keys.  Using AHK would save you the trouble of needing to buy something that has a macro system.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 23, 2012)

binge said:


> if anything some of the better keyboards have less keys.  Using ahk would save you the trouble of needing to buy something that has a macro system.



ahk?


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I primarily play BF3, ArmAII, planetside 2. FPS gaming with sparse RTS.



Most of the more expensive keyboards won't make much sense if it's primarily for gaming. That Coolermaster I linked fits the bill pretty well.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Most of the more expensive keyboards won't make much sense if it's primarily for gaming. That Coolermaster I linked fits the bill pretty well.



Indeed, I can vouch for this as I use it to type now.  I linked it a little earlier, and it's a lot cheaper than it was when I purchased not long ago.


OR if you're interested in that Levetron Mech 5 you mentioned earlier, give me a PM.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Most of the more expensive keyboards won't make much sense if it's primarily for gaming. That Coolermaster I linked fits the bill pretty well.



thanks. admittedly, I have been a little wary of coolermaster in terms of keyboards since they dont strike me as a keyboard manufacturer.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, to choose a mechanical keyboard certainly you need to know about the switches.

After you choose one (MX Blue, MX Red, MX Brown, MX Black), then go for the reviews.

Personally, the MX Brown switches are the best. Tactile as MX Blue but not clicky. Not linear as MX Black, that gives you no feedback. MX Brown also has release & actuation points really close, so you can double tap a lot faster. Comparing to MX Black, you don't need to press harder. However, MX Black helps when you give accidental presses during a game.

Silence, quickness, feedback. To me, seems perfect for gaming and typing.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 24, 2012)

To take the oportunity...

Anyone here has a Logitech G710+? That board looked really good in some reviews out there. Some thoughts from owners would be nice...


----------



## Binge (Nov 24, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ahk?



auto hot key



PatoRodrigues said:


> To take the oportunity...
> 
> Anyone here has a Logitech G710+? That board looked really good in some reviews out there. Some thoughts from owners would be nice...



Nothing bad, nothing particularly stellar, a lot of glue (not a fan of that for a keyboard), and horrid looks imho


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, i think the looks get to more personal opinion.

But experience-wise, a CM QuickFire Pro with MX Brown switches would be better?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 24, 2012)

Despite the fact that razer is taking a lot of crap lately.  I love my razer black widow ultimate.  I'm a linux sys admin so when i'm not fragging i'm typing furiously at a terminal.  As such i use this for my work computer and for a home gaming computer.  I love the way the key's react and feel, the build quality is unmatched imho.   Also the blue isn't all that intrusive and the sound although audible and quite loud, is more impressive than it is annoying.


----------



## Binge (Nov 24, 2012)

PatoRodrigues said:


> Well, i think the looks get to more personal opinion.
> 
> But experience-wise, a CM QuickFire Pro with MX Brown switches would be better?



Quickfire pro is not as high quality as the Rapid or TK.  Keep that in mind.



exodusprime1337 said:


> Despite the fact that razer is taking a lot of crap lately.  I love my razer black widow ultimate.  I'm a linux sys admin so when i'm not fragging i'm typing furiously at a terminal.  As such i use this for my work computer and for a home gaming computer.  I love the way the key's react and feel, the build quality is unmatched imho.   Also the blue isn't all that intrusive and the sound although audible and quite loud, is more impressive than it is annoying.



When you tear apart that board and compare it to something substantial then you will know about build quality.  Cherry switches are the most high quality component in the BWU and that is no lie.  Their plates are not stainless steel so they will rust in certain environments, their controller is mediocre, and PCB/plate mounting leaves something to be desired.  This isn't against you defending razer, but more so that instead of defending them just admit you love blue switches.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 25, 2012)

does anyone know of a mech keyboard that has multiple types of switches on the board? Kinda like how the Gigabyte Avia K8100 has different force reqs on different keys.
**I am really looking at the Levatron Mech 5. Newegg combo comes with a mouse too.


----------



## IamEzio (Nov 30, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> that is true too, the F-keys and number pad are rubber domes.



Maybe a bit too late, but the Numpad on the K60/90 is mechanical . the Ecs, F1-12 and the group of buttons on top of the arrows are rubber domes.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone try one of these yet http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=10019&product_name=CM Storm QuickFire TK $90 BTW

Im thinking id like MX reds,I cant stand the blues because of the slider part that has to return all the way up before it clicks again. I like soft keys with a tactile click without being noisy.

I also want a num pad and green backlights would be nice even if it was something I could soldier myself later.
I cant swing $180 for a keyboard ATM so this looks like the best im going to find, im not concerned about PS/2, NKRO, anti ghosting or macros, media keys are a plus.
Any suggestions .


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 1, 2012)

My folks told me to make a christmas list so, I put 4 keyboards on it.
The CM Storm Trigger
The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate w/ brown switches
The Ducky MX Overclock edition
and 
The Corsair Vengeance K90

I figured Id let my folks choose for me.

The only other thing on my list was 7.62x54r ammo. 

Thanks for the input guys.
Merry Christmas


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> My folks told me to make a christmas list so, I put 4 keyboards on it.
> The CM Storm Trigger
> The Razer Blackwidow Ultimate w/ brown switches
> The Ducky MX Overclock edition
> ...



I think you'll be happy with any of those.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.daskeyboard.com/


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 1, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I would personally pass on anything Razer, but that is just me.
> I had the GB Osmium, larger board, but I really liked it.
> Corsair I really have no issues with, they do the job, even if not "fully" mechanical.


Is that Osmium PS2? I can't imagine it is with the programmable keys on it. I'm not surprised if it was the case, somehow, gigabyte seems to keep its software layers slim, so it's not too horrible to have programmable keys.


----------



## mbhammerbro (Dec 3, 2012)

Blackwidow Ultimate by Razer is by far my favorite keyboard.  Amazing key response, backlit, feels great and performs just as well.  I honestly would have trouble getting rid of it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2013)

I just received my Tax refund. What Mechanical Keyboard with Macro keys should I be getting?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 27, 2013)

I love my Blackwidow Ultimate. Much better than my POS Logitech G110 was.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2013)

Radical_Edward said:


> I love my Blackwidow Ultimate. Much better than my POS Logitech G110 was.



I'd say anything is better than my old G110.  Unfortunately, I have not had good times with Razer except with my copperhead. Logitech's new board (G710+) makes me wary with the huge price tag and it being their first foray into the market.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The only other thing on my list was 7.62x54r ammo.


 Buy a press and reload your own. Cheaper and you might even learn what a crappy round that is too!

Also I own a Razer Black Widow and its perfectly fine. I believe Cadaveca has one also.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Buy a press and reload your own. Cheaper and you might even learn what a crappy round that is too!
> 
> Also I own a Razer Black Widow and its perfectly fine. I believe Cadaveca has one also.



several people have recommended CM triggers. your take?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Buy a press and reload your own. Cheaper and you might even learn what a crappy round that is too!
> 
> Also I own a Razer Black Widow and its perfectly fine. I believe Cadaveca has one also.



7.62x54 can be a good round if made by the right company but then it would rely on the build quality of the rifle.

I like the coolermaster keyboards myself and have been very close in taking the plunge into mechanical.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> 7.62x54 can be a good round if made by the right company but then it would rely on the build quality of the rifle.
> 
> I like the coolermaster keyboards myself and have been very close in taking the plunge into mechanical.



http://www.sgammo.com/product/surplus/880-rounds-762x54r-bulgarian-com-bloc-mid-70s-production-surplus-ammo-cardboard-case

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/440-rounds-762x54r-147-grain-fmj-ammo.aspx?a=865012

Well, I am ready to take the plunge myself. This craptastic Dell keyboard Im using misses keystrokes and such all the time.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 27, 2013)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Despite the fact that razer is taking a lot of crap lately.  I love my razer black widow ultimate.  I'm a linux sys admin so when i'm not fragging i'm typing furiously at a terminal.  As such i use this for my work computer and for a home gaming computer.  I love the way the key's react and feel, the build quality is unmatched imho.   Also the blue isn't all that intrusive and the sound although audible and quite loud, is more impressive than it is annoying.



Well i have had 2 of them and both ended up with the same issue which was letter spamming and not working.

odd part was if i kept hitting the key over and over and i mean a lot of times it would start working again but then another key would do it..

At this time all keys are working probably knows i plan to replace it asap lol.



Binge said:


> Quickfire pro is not as high quality as the Rapid or TK.  Keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> When you tear apart that board and compare it to something substantial then you will know about build quality.  Cherry switches are the most high quality component in the BWU and that is no lie.  Their plates are not stainless steel so they will rust in certain environments, their controller is mediocre, and PCB/plate mounting leaves something to be desired.  This isn't against you defending razer, but more so that instead of defending them just admit you love blue switches.



Switches are great in it but in side the keyboard if you can get in to it carefully enough as the stupid things are clipped as well as screwed together.

I had to re-solder 2 keys to get them working again.

I got my second one due to the 1st failing in warranty and which started to fail 4 months in so i emailed razor about it just to see how they would respond and they did not even respond so fuck'em after 5 razor products i have had of them over the years.

I do love the switches i must say as after time you will not even bottom out the key when typing and the click just tells you when..

KRD did you get a new KB and if so how has it been ?.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 1, 2013)

So, I purchased the CM Storm Trigger Blue Switches and my roommate purchased the Browns that way, if either of us prefers the opposite, we can switch. ^_^


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2013)

I managed to find the Quick Fire TK with MX Brown switches,

tempted to buy it and see if it feels any better then my K90 for typing. I find that i share most peoples views on the internet regarding slower typing speed when it comes to MX black keys.

Im a gamer but I also like to type shit real fast too, there needs to be a balance.


----------



## Kaynar (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a Filco Majestouch 2. Very satisfied with the quality but for its price its certainly very basic (no led, no extra gaming keys etc). My friend (flatmate) has the G710+ Logitech mechanical which is 30% more expensive. Its full sturdy plastic and cool looks while it also has many extra useful things but the keys aren't as good as mine.


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 1, 2013)

I just got one a couple days ago, a Coolermaster Storm Quickfire pro, w/cherry mx brown keys. I'm still getting acclimated, but some of the latency and unrecognized key presses I'd gotten used to have gone away.

The one thing I'm not sure I like is that I feel like this thing should be a ps2 keyboard. The lighting and media key functions I'd gladly forego in favor of a ps2 version, and it seems like apart from the media keys, all of the rest of the functionality could be handled with some firmware on the keyboard. And I'd gladly do without the media keys.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah, the one thing I don't like about the storm trigger is the 6-key Rollover. All the others have "nkey rollover." If I could, I would get it with nkey. But really, when would I use 6 simultaneous keys?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> yeah, the one thing I don't like about the storm trigger is the 6-key Rollover. All the others have "nkey rollover." If I could, I would get it with nkey. But really, when would I use 6 simultaneous keys?



Man I thought you used all the keys on the keyboard at the SAME TIME when you were flying transport choppers! You look like Mozart on that bitch!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I thought you used all the keys on the keyboard at the SAME TIME when you were flying transport choppers! You look like Mozart on that bitch!



Wow, thanks,. I think that is the nicest thing you have said to me since well, ever.


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 1, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> yeah, the one thing I don't like about the storm trigger is the 6-key Rollover. All the others have "nkey rollover." If I could, I would get it with nkey. But really, when would I use 6 simultaneous keys?


mine can switch betwen 6 and nkey (brag brag) Though it hasn't been an issue, with it left on 6 I've been fine, as well with n.


----------



## techtard (Mar 2, 2013)

Recently got a Steelseries 6 mechanical keyboard. It seems to be pretty decent for typing and gaming, and was affordably priced at $70.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 2, 2013)

I love my Razer Black Widow.  Lot of people don't like it, but for some reason it works perfectly for me.  Tried Cherry Browns, but I am just to used to these Cherry Blues,


----------



## n-ster (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't like the K60 much and the Blackwidow even lesss... prefer Black switches like the TT Meka G1


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 2, 2013)

well, I had to look at it from the viewpoint of : I am a student first and a gamer second. I do a ton of typing for school so, using the traditional typist's switch should make it easier for me as well as a comfortable gaming experience. If the Blue does suit me, I'll spring for a set of browns and return the blues. One problem I currently have with my keyboard is that sometimes I end up putting the letters in the wrong order even though I typed them right. It feels so jacked to type on this keyboard I am replacing.:shadedshu


----------



## n-ster (Mar 2, 2013)

MX Black might be a bit slower for most people but I mistype a lot less with them so it is actually a tad bit quicker because I don't have to backspace as much. Still, I'd sacrifice the speed for the comfort and silence of the MX Blacks


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well, I had to look at it from the viewpoint of : I am a student first and a gamer second. I do a ton of typing for school so, using the traditional typist's switch should make it easier for me as well as a comfortable gaming experience. If the Blue does suit me, I'll spring for a set of browns and return the blues. One problem I currently have with my keyboard is that sometimes I end up putting the letters in the wrong order even though I typed them right. It feels so jacked to type on this keyboard I am replacing.:shadedshu



It's the one real thing i love about the Blackwidow is that it uses blues as i find them very nice to use for typing and gaming.

Once you get used to them they get better as you start to not even bottom out the key press but still i do not recommend a razor product ..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 4, 2013)

I received my CM Storm Trigger today and it is a loudish clickyish sounding board. I can get used to it though. I will have to see how it compares to the browns version my roommate got.


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Subscribed. Interested in your thoughts. Im torn between the storm and the blackwidow ultimate elite edition


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

I rather like my Trigger. It is fast feeling and I do not HAVE to install any additional software to get good functionality from it. I only need to install if I want to use Macros. I will be redoing some typing programs to up my accuracy and speed now though.


----------



## naraku (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know if this helps but here you go.

Mechanical Keyboard Switches as Fast As Possible -...

I personally have both corsair k90 & k60 and the fact that some of the keys are rubber dome doesn't really bother me.


----------



## silapakorn (Mar 6, 2013)

I own a TT meka G1 (black switch) and it works perfectly so far, despite the fact that the cable is a bit too short.

I also notice that very few people choose thermaltake when it comes to gaming gears.


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Same here..I don't know if this helps but here you go.
http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide


----------

